# SMART repair needed Oxford or Ealing



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I managed to reverse into a bollard yesterday :wall: and suffered some damage to the corner of my bumper and a small corner of the rear quarter. I also have a light scuff on the front wheel arch from a long time ago so would take this opportunity to get both done at the same time.

I buffed off the worst of it but it needs a bit of paint/ and a professional!

Can anyone recommend someone they have used in the past with good results?

I work in Oxford and live in Ealing (West London) so either location is good for me. 

Its a 2008 VW Passat in Arctic Blue Silver 

Thanks! 

edit: Ill take some photos tomorrow to show the areas in need of attention


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

The photos show the two areas on the car I would like to be sorted, can anyone in the trade give their opinion or any recommendations? Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

120 views and theres no one in the smart repair trade?

I am wanting to get a quote from Chips away but so far they have not been in contact with me even though they say someone will be in touch within 24 hours, doesnt look good for them!

Thanks


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I know it says within 24 hours but remember its the weekend, I won't call anyone back myself now until Monday.

It looks week within the scop of smart if you know what your doing, the Passat has good sewage lines to blend to in the 1/4 panel so blending is not a problem. 


Rob


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Rob, i filled out the online form on Thursday, was hoping to get a call on Friday. Ill give it until Wednesday and if not phone them directly. Thanks for your feedback

Any idea on what sort of price i should be expecting to pay for this job?

Thanks


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard to say as it varies around the country and each franchisee prices as they want, I would want somewhere around the £250-300+vat mark from the photos around here. 

Mainly as I have a car care centre so we would be doing more than that job at once, means I can be a bit cheaper as we don't have down time waiting for one car to dry! 

Price is assuming you wanted both bumper scuffs and damage into 1/4 panel repairing?


----------



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

Autobodyworx his name is john he should sort this out lives near oxford in a town called watlington this is his number 07710487559. Recommended by chris and ill get a good discount on my alloys!


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Chris, looking to sort this out towards the end of the month. 

I don't know how chips away operate but I have emailed two reps and no reply, not a great impression really.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

During my time in Ealing I used these guys who were pretty good. Reckon they would travel to either location.

http://www.a1dents.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks S63, seems they are a PDR firm, no mention if they paint but I will get in contact with them, cheers


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

S63 said:


> During my time in Ealing I used these guys who were pretty good. Reckon they would travel to either location.
> 
> http://www.a1dents.co.uk/contact.html


They don't do smart repairs unfortunately only PDR!


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

I know a few places in Oxford that could do that for you mate.

Got a guy just off the M40 in Bicester.

West Oxford Body Shop.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Chips Away guy in Bicester is Martin Jones and his mobile is 07832-256996


----------

